# Here we go



## Xd9biker (Dec 16, 2017)

So I got off the pot and bought an Anthem 2 yesterday, and got a good deal on a quality helmet and some gloves, trail patch kit and pump, water bottle cage etc.....

I love the feel of the bike, the little bit I’ve played with it, had planned on a trance but they are apparently back ordered out the wazoo in my frame size (small) and no idea when they will be available

So it’s been 25 years and I have to thank everyone who suggested FS, as it’s a blast and kind....found my self riding down a set of stairs in the parking lot behind the bike shop, and when I got to the bottom I realized I was sitting in the saddle not standing....people in the parking lot where staring at my 48 year old overweight self as I giggled riding back and forth over curbs...

That part was fun, then I went out on the little walking path that runs behind my house and OMG am I out of shape....I think my German shepherd was laughing at me. SO I think the plan is just to try to ride a bit every day and build up a bit of wind and some legs again. Temp here is around -5 so at least i’m not overheating but this is gonna take some work....should be fun. If anyone else is out there lurking like I was, take the plunge!


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Good on ya....

When I started riding again I was recovering from a heart problem and really out of shape.
(Not really overweight but that's just my metabolism - I should have been with my lifestyle)

Try and forgo sitting when going down if you can.... did you get a dropper? 

I had a fairly easy path back to relative fitness as I had a 5yr old... and I just went and rode regularly with him as he got better and stronger... I think the regular bit really helped... 

3 and a bit years on and I'm reasonably fit. I'd certainly have died doing what I do now. 
I got in touch with an old riding mate (30yrs mate) who moved away and saw some of his vids and at the time I was watching the first 5 minutes of him racing and knowing I'd be needing a crash trolley in the first 5 mins... let alone the next 2 hours...just thinking about it raised my heart to dangerous levels.

Now I see my mates vids and it looks doable without dying... (not the same as actually doing it but I can imagine trying to keep up and he's racing and winning or podium places big races still)


----------



## mileslong (Aug 20, 2016)

Xd9biker said:


> So I got off the pot and ......SO I think the plan is just to try to ride a bit every day and build up a bit of wind and some legs again.


Good for you for getting off the pot! Being off the pot will making getting in shape easier!


----------



## Xd9biker (Dec 16, 2017)

Yep, I wanted a dropper as soon as I saw one! What a fantastic idea. I think of the pain it would have saved me years ago! 

I thought my legs would be better as I walk 12 hours a shift when i’m working.....LOL what a suprise there. It will come, and once it warms up and I can go a few miles without feeling like puking or hacking there are some cool trails in the area.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Enjoy! The anthem is a great bike.


----------



## Wish I Were Riding (Jan 30, 2004)

Xd9biker said:


> Yep, I wanted a dropper as soon as I saw one! What a fantastic idea. I think of the pain it would have saved me years ago!
> 
> I thought my legs would be better as I walk 12 hours a shift when i'm working.....LOL what a suprise there. It will come, and once it warms up and I can go a few miles without feeling like puking or hacking there are some cool trails in the area.


Learning when and how to best use the dropper will really help your riding. Use it all the time!

I bet your legs are plenty strong with that much walking. It's just your body isn't used to making little circles yet.


----------



## cluffy1966 (Dec 20, 2017)

Good on ya. Last year I had an angina attack scared the **** out of me, bought a hybrid lost 3 stone and just bought my 1st MTB. Can't stop smiling mate its like I was back on my railey grifter.


----------



## Xd9biker (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for all the support, appreciate it. Great community here!


----------



## OlMarin (Oct 22, 2016)

mileslong said:


> Good for you for getting off the pot! Being off the pot will making getting in shape easier!


Is he in one of those states where it's legal?


----------



## Xd9biker (Dec 16, 2017)

Actually in ontario Canada so not yet thought the feds here say it will be this summer. 
Day two riding up and down a small hill the round the gravel paths. Not hacking up crap this time but am realizing how much muscle mass is gone from my quads. Just more work.
The anthem is cool, it turns when i think. Disk brakes are sweet too. And apparently get better as they bed in.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

Xd9biker said:


> Yep, I wanted a dropper as soon as I saw one! What a fantastic idea. I think of the pain it would have saved me years ago!
> 
> I thought my legs would be better as I walk 12 hours a shift when i'm working.....LOL what a suprise there. It will come, and once it warms up and I can go a few miles without feeling like puking or hacking there are some cool trails in the area.


I ride a lot now but I had the opposite I had to run (or a version of it) not very far or fast up a hill. 
I was half dead at the top ... My quads were really sore for a week.

Just some money saving tips .... (sadly most about cleaning which isn't the most exciting thing)

Buy spare brake pads, chains etc when the are on sale... I personally only buy the manufacturer pads now (shimano) as I had mixed experience with 3rd party. 
Get a decent chain washer kit ... (It's probably not so bad at -5 if the mud is frozen but keeping the chain clean not only makes for the new bike feel but means the chain and cassette last longer) then relube the chain and wipe clean. I use "normal-cheap" oil ... unless its REALLY wet... don't use WD40 etc. as they are VERY effective degreasers and wash the oil away (although you can use them to really clean the chain every so often then re-lube in a heavier oil on the joints) and whilst I'm at it keep sprays well away from brakes.... any oil on the pads and they need replacing.

Keep your fork stanchions and shock clean ... (and dropper shaft) .. I do these and the chain pretty much every ride (in UK climate) because otherwise it costs money.

It's worth getting a bleed kit and learning


----------



## Xd9biker (Dec 16, 2017)

Excellent information. Tyvm


----------

